# Stihl Warranty



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone know what kind of warranty Stihl has on trimmer ignition modules, I remember some manufacturer has a lifetime warranty. Thanks and have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Geo,
Echo is the one with the lifetime warranty (parts only, customer pays for labor). As I understand Stihl is covered under their warranty terms for the unit, which I think is 90 days commercial, 1 year consumer.

I just had a customer check on this for his chainsaw which needs a new CDI, and I think he told me this was their warranty for all their equipment, but I could be wrong.

:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Stihl warr. info at http://www.stihlusa.com/warranty.html


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks a bunch guys, I was given a Stihl FS-85 trimmer and was going thru the process of getting it going for my personal use and discovered I have a very weak charge from the ignition, I cannot see a spark on the plug(old plug and new plug) and get just a tickle when I hold a screwdriver in the plug wire and turn the engine over with a drill(750rpm), yes kill wire removed, the ignition pickup is setting a fat .0010 from the flywheel and doesn't look like there is any adjustment. Any ideas are welcome. Everyone have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just make sure it has a good ground. Some of the coils on Stihl's have a replaceable high tension lead wire, if yours does you might want to check the wire and make sure it's screwed in tight and is making contact with the wire.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> Shindaiwa also 30yearTech


Oh really?? I did not know that! 

I can't remember the last time I had any trouble with a CDI on a Shindaiwa. 

Thats good to know however.


----------

